# How to serve sardines?



## Lesti (Jun 25, 2013)

I'm now following the Rat Snacks N Stuff diet, and for the protein I got sardines...but how do I give them to my rats? Do sardines have bones? Thanks


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

just get some tinned sardines in tomato sauce and feed them out of the tin, or cook some fresh sardines and throw them in heads, bones and all. The whole fish is great for them as long as its properly cooked.


----------



## Lesti (Jun 25, 2013)

I already have the sardines and they're canned in water. Is that okay?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

yep thats fine, as long as its not brine or oil, brine being the worst


----------



## Lesti (Jun 25, 2013)

Okay, yep just water. Thanks!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mummarat2014 (Aug 17, 2014)

Hi lesti. Could you send me a copy of your rat diet. Im a new rat mummy and still figuring out food for my boys


----------



## thatprettyarcanine (Aug 16, 2014)

I went and bought a can of sardines in tomato sauce for my girls, but the fish itself didn't look like it was cooked properly. I threw it out.

Maybe $1 sardines arent the best way to go.

Going to get some at Trader Joes next week.


----------

